# 888 Reptile Courier?



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

how long do they take to deliver, maybe not 888 reptiles but how long do other couriers take? i ordered some chameleons from 888 monday evening and decided to use their courier service, when will they arrive?


----------



## **starry11** (Apr 3, 2009)

did you choose the livestock delivery option? That should be next day before noon. Mabye try and give them a phone and see where abouts they are.


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

nighthunte29 said:


> how long do they take to deliver, maybe not 888 reptiles but how long do other couriers take? i ordered some chameleons from 888 monday evening and decided to use their courier service, when will they arrive?


Livestock should only ever be sent on a next day service, any longer you risk dead on arivals. Due to the heat of the last few days they may have held of sending but they should have made you aware of this. Do you know what courier there using?


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

i havent been made aware of any of this?
it is livestock delivery but if it is a courier its not gunna take more than a few days cause its not that big of a drive, i think its the heat buit they should have told me?


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

nighthunte29 said:


> i havent been made aware of any of this?
> it is livestock delivery but if it is a courier its not gunna take more than a few days cause its not that big of a drive, i think its the heat buit they should have told me?


Have you called them? courier should always be next day, also if there using the likes of tnt it isent a case of they pick up there and then drop straight to you! It will go from them to a main hub where it will then change to another van to either go to yet another main hub or come to you so lots of knocking around and stress. 

I cant stress enough how important it is to call them and find our exactly what courier it is and when sent, a few days in transit could mean doa's.


----------

